# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Diffrences entre segmentation et classification d'image

## mercure321

Salut,

Ma question c'est : quelle est la diffrence entre segmentation et classification d'image?
(a n'a rien avoir avec matlab)

----------


## pseudocode

Segmenter = Trouver et "dcouper" les elements constituant une image (gnralement: objets + fond )

Classifier = Identifier a quelle catgorie appartient une image (ou un partie de l'image). Les catgories sont connues a priori. (paysage, construction, personne, vehicule, ...)

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

juste une toute petite prcision d'un point de vue purement linguistique :
 - En franais, "classification" se traduit par "classement". En franais, la classification c'est rendre un document top secret  :;):  le classifier.
 - Cet abus est couramment fait, mais il est vrai que ce n'est pas particulirement important.
 - Dans certaine littrature, on parle aussi parfois de classification pour les mthodes non supervises et de classement pour les mthodes supervises.

Bonne continuation...

----------


## pseudocode

> - En franais, "classification" se traduit par "classement". En franais, la classification c'est rendre un document top secret  le classifier.


Ah. Les elements deviennent periodiquement secrets ?  :;):

----------


## mercure321

Merci  vous

----------

